# Url-Parameter anhängen bzw. ersetzen



## k3nguruh (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Javascript ist nicht gerade mein Thema, deshalb muss ich mal die Frage hier in den Raum werfen.

Gegeben:
http://www.xxxxx.de/xxxx?content=CONTENT&kid=KID&code=CODE&......
KID und CODE können jedesmal anders sein!

Frage:
Wie kann ich KID und CODE in zum Bsp. KID1 und CODE1 ändern? Und wenn kid bzw. code noch gar nicht vorhanden sind anhängen? Die anderen Parameter sollen natürlich dabei erhalten bleiben.


Besten Dank für Eure hilfe.


----------



## sheel (7. Dezember 2011)

Hi

An welcher Stelle willst du eingreifen?

Ist da eine Seite, die per Button etc. die genannte Uri aufruft?
Oder...?


----------



## k3nguruh (7. Dezember 2011)

es wird dann per window.location.href auf diese Seite geleitet.

Habe das jetzt so gemacht. Funktioniert zumindesten mal, aber obs auch richtig ist? Es muss aber auch noch nach dem ? In der vorhanden Url geprüft werden.....


```
var url = window.location.href;

            if ( url.indexOf("kid=") > -1 )
                url = url.replace(/kid=[\+]/, "kid=" + data[1]);
            else
                url = url + "&kid=" + data[1];

            if ( url.indexOf("code=") > -1 )
                url = url.replace(/code=[\+]/, "code=" + data[2]);
            else
                url = url + "&code=" + data[2];

            window.location.href = url;
```


----------

